# 01/05 - New SW Update: Premiere update brings HD guide, multi-room streaming, more



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like a new update for Premiere is rolling out starting tonight.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/05/tivo-premiere-update-brings-hd-guide-multi-room-streaming-more/

Step right up, step right up and get the forced updates going. Who will be first to receive?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Discussion is underway here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=480221


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Good news indeed.


----------



## bd177 (Oct 22, 2010)

yes, just got it. Ver 20.2


----------



## JTalbert (Jan 1, 2001)

bd177 said:


> yes, just got it. Ver 20.2


And.... How is it?


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

bd177 said:


> yes, just got it. Ver 20.2


are the HD portions quick, faster, buggy, a home run!


----------



## bd177 (Oct 22, 2010)

johnner1999 said:


> are the HD portions quick, faster, buggy, a home run!


It came down at 2:00AM and I clicked around a bit then went to sleep. It seemed a little quicker on the HD guide and menu parts that were upgraded. Will play with it later.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am looking forward to Brentle running this new version against his benchmarks. Margret has said that this is a new flash version and an overhaul of the code base.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

If you have a Premiere and want to be on the priority list, tweet @tivodesign, your TSN. Streaming and an HD Guide. Also, the Tivo remote app is available in the Android store.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

danjw1 said:


> If you have a Premiere and want to be on the priority list, tweet @tivodesign, your TSN.


She stated to email her your TSN, dont post it on Twitter


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

compnurd said:


> She stated to email her your TSN, dont post it on Twitter


What's her email address?


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

generaltso said:


> What's her email address?


margret at tivo.com


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

mmf01 said:


> margret at tivo.com


Thanks!


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

mmf01 said:


> margret at tivo.com


I'm curious about what her Inbox looks like right about now..


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

She is still taking requests so maybe a bunch of us will see it today/tonight


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

Can anyone post pics of the menu screens? Ie: Settings, network, account etc...
Is the live tv insert on those screens also or are they still SD?


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

@tivodesign tweeted these last night:


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

Saw those. Was hoping to see the other menu screens.


----------



## steve771 (Dec 30, 2011)

danjw1 said:


> If you have a Premiere and want to be on the priority list, tweet @tivodesign, your TSN. Streaming and an HD Guide. Also, the Tivo remote app is available in the Android store.


I tried to get the Tivo remote app on my rooted Nook Color, but I get a message that my device isn't compatible. I don't see why not, but in any event, is there a way to get this app anyway to try it?


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Margret has said she can't guarantee anyone who sent her a TSN after midnight, but also says they will see how the guy working on it does with the first batch.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

steve771 said:


> I tried to get the Tivo remote app on my rooted Nook Color, but I get a message that my device isn't compatible. I don't see why not, but in any event, is there a way to get this app anyway to try it?


I have no idea.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

She just posted this pic of a new Tivo Central: http://twitpic.com/8415v2/full


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)




----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Drewster said:


>


Andrew, can't see your pics. Some sort of access privilege issue.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

This shows multi-room streaming (won't be turned on for a few weeks) plus the new background for the SD menus:


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

sbiller said:


> This shows multi-room streaming (won't be turned on for a few weeks) plus the new background for the SD menus:


Curses! I just came here to post that one.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Re: New MRS screens, much simpler and easier to understand. TiVo seems to have gotten a sudden bolt of clarity and focus. I'm loving it!

*EDIT:* _sbiller beat me to it, bastard._


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

sbiller said:


> Andrew, can't see your pics. Some sort of access privilege issue.


Now I'm not seeing sbiller's either. Too much traffic?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

steve771 said:


> I tried to get the Tivo remote app on my rooted Nook Color, but I get a message that my device isn't compatible. I don't see why not, but in any event, is there a way to get this app anyway to try it?


I'm having the same problem with my Toshiba Thrive. It would appear this release is only for Android phones and not tablets.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

An easier way to see all of Margret's pics!

http://twitpic.com/photos/tivodesign


----------



## steve771 (Dec 30, 2011)

windracer said:


> I'm having the same problem with my Toshiba Thrive. It would appear this release is only for Android phones and not tablets.


Yeah, but it's funny, one guy posted in reviews that it was working on his Nook Color w/ CM7, which is exactly what I have. Have to jump over to the xda forums & see. I've only really seen this issue crop up on Android market. Amazon seems to take anything, so hopefully this app will show up there.


----------



## phetish (Jan 29, 2005)

windracer said:


> I'm having the same problem with my Toshiba Thrive. It would appear this release is only for Android phones and not tablets.


I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab (original version - unrooted and with stock ROM) and the Tivo app works great.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

bradleys said:


> I am looking forward to Brentle running this new version against his benchmarks. Margret has said that this is a new flash version and an overhaul of the code base.


Unfortunately I just got back online after traveling for 2 days so I completely missed the ability to email in my TSN and get early adoption... I'll keep my eye on it to see if they allow more requests next week. As soon as I get it then it's benchmark time!!!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

phetish said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab (original version - unrooted and with stock ROM) and the Tivo app works great.


Isn't that Gingerbread though? If so, it makes sense since Gingerbread is designed for phones. The current release doesn't work on newer tablets running Honeycomb (and presumably Ice Cream Sandwich).


----------



## sbq (Feb 6, 2010)

got mine, rebooted because I was having problems getting one of my NHL Center Ice HD channels and it applied the update. I'm now at 20.2. UI looks very different, but the layouts are somewhat similar.


----------



## htbyron (Jul 14, 2004)

windracer said:


> I'm having the same problem with my Toshiba Thrive. It would appear this release is only for Android phones and not tablets.


On my Droid (1) phone and Xoom tablet, the app installs but won't find either of my tivos when connected to my home network. So you are not mising much I am going back to the Tivo Commander app. (Oh, and the troubleshooting page linked from the app is 404 not found!)


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Overall I really like the new look and feel, but those who complained about the speed of the HDUI might find this one even slower. But they did remove the Green Circle, It is now a very light blue broken circle.

But I have one major complaint.

When you press the Select button while viewing a recording, it brings up the New Mini Guide, and defaults to the lowest channel number in your list, and there is no way to exit without pressing Clear or waiting for it to exit automatically. If you press Select a second time it switches back to Live TV on whatever channel is lowest in your list of channels.

In my mind the logical behavior should be to bring up the recorded program info, or the Mini Guide to the channel the program was recorded on, or at the very least bring up the New Mini Guide to one of the tuners current position. Also Back should exit that Mini Guide.

Often times I will see an Ad for something airing in the near future while watching a recording, so if the Guide opened to the channel the recording was made from, it would make it much easier to schedule that recording during a commercial break.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

htbyron said:


> On my Droid (1) phone and Xoom tablet, the app installs but won't find either of my tivos when connected to my home network. So you are not mising much I am going back to the Tivo Commander app. (Oh, and the troubleshooting page linked from the app is 404 not found!)


The iPad app had the same problem when it was released and still happens sporadically to people on this forum. Apparently, Tivo didn't learn much the first time around.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Is this update for Elites too or just Premiers? Thanks


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

ADG said:


> Is this update for Elites too or just Premiers? Thanks


The Elite is a Premier so it's getting it as well.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> Overall I really like the new look and feel, but those who complained about the speed of the HDUI might find this one even slower. But they did remove the Green Circle, It is now a very light blue broken circle.
> 
> But I have one major complaint.
> 
> ...


I have not noticed any speed issues.... with the exception of when the unit first rebooted.


----------



## treat2day (Mar 27, 2010)

CoxInPHX said:


> Overall I really like the new look and feel, but those who complained about the speed of the HDUI might find this one even slower. But they did remove the Green Circle, It is now a very light blue broken circle.
> 
> But I have one major complaint.
> 
> ...


Solved the slow and circle issue when Time Warner replaced the cable card and new cable wired to my unit. I don't know which of the two done the trick. Unfortunately TiVo will continue to seem like the problem but I think ti is the cable companies way to to sabotage your right to own your box.

By the way, I have 3 units which no longer have this issue.

Thanks Time Warner for wasting alot of my time on this issue.


----------



## htbyron (Jul 14, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> The iPad app had the same problem when it was released and still happens sporadically to people on this forum. Apparently, Tivo didn't learn much the first time around.


Hmmm, what was the fix on the ipad?


----------



## htbyron (Jul 14, 2004)

rainwater said:


> Isn't that Gingerbread though? If so, it makes sense since Gingerbread is designed for phones. The current release doesn't work on newer tablets running Honeycomb (and presumably Ice Cream Sandwich).


The app installs fine and opens and runs just fine on my Xoom run ning stock Honeycomb.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rainwater said:


> Isn't that Gingerbread though? If so, it makes sense since Gingerbread is designed for phones. The current release doesn't work on newer tablets running Honeycomb (and presumably Ice Cream Sandwich).


Oh yes it does work just fine on Honeycomb. They just CHOSE TO PREVENT people from loading it. I have it running on a Xoom, just fine. You have to obtain and load the apk manually (presumably from someone who installed it on a rooted device and then yanked the apk off it).

TiVo has a different layout planned for larger screen devices, like the Honeycomb tablets (Xoom, Tab 10.1, Transformer, Icona, etc). I suspect they would rather piss off some [real] tablet users by shutting them out, than piss of other [real] tablet users who will complain about the layout (forced portrait mode, non-ideal use of screen space, mostly unusable remote control). Plus, some people will misinterpret TiVo's intentions and unfairly create negative PR.

Me? I am happy to use the "phone" version on my tablet until something new comes out and will not complain about things I KNOW are due to it not being designed for tablets.


----------



## Gary-B (Jun 4, 2009)

CoxInPHX said:


> Overall I really like the new look and feel, but those who complained about the speed of the HDUI might find this one even slower. But they did remove the Green Circle, It is now a very light blue broken circle.
> 
> But I have one major complaint.
> 
> ...


Hit zoom while in the Mini Guide will make it go away:up:


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

htbyron said:


> The app installs fine and opens and runs just fine on my Xoom run ning stock Honeycomb.


It installs and runs fine on the Xoom, but not from the Android Market, since they filtered out/rejected Honeycomb 10" tablets. So the app will not appear at all. You have to manually find ( http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8889964 ), download, and install the apk from someone else who ripped out of a phone install. Just remember when using it, that they layout is not designed for large devices.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

brentil said:


> The Elite is a Premier so it's getting it as well.


Actually there are minor differences and apparently this is the first release where the code bases have been completely merged. So from here on out we will probably see the release schedule be the same.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

crxssi said:


> It installs and runs fine on the Xoom, but not from the Android Market, since they filtered out/rejected Honeycomb 10" tablets. So the app will not appear at all. You have to manually find ( http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8889964 ), download, and install the apk from someone else who ripped out of a phone install. Just remember when using it, that they layout is not designed for large devices.


What's ironic is the app installed from the market no problem on my Touchpad with CM7. Surely I though it would be banned since android is not native on the TP, but nope, installed just like any other device. I was shocked.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

rainwater said:


> Actually there are minor differences and apparently this is the first release where the code bases have been completely merged. So from here on out we will probably see the release schedule be the same.


Technically the Premiere and Elite code bases merged in 14.9.2.x. 20.2 merges the code bases of all the other non-Premiere TiVo boxes (Virgin Media TiVo and the like).


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

rainwater said:


> Isn't that Gingerbread though? If so, it makes sense since Gingerbread is designed for phones. The current release doesn't work on newer tablets running Honeycomb (and presumably Ice Cream Sandwich).


Works fine on Ice Cream Sandwich. (Phone, not tablet) I am running it on ICS 4.02 on the Galaxy Nexus LTE on Verizon.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

morac said:


> Technically the Premiere and Elite code bases merged in 14.9.2.x. 20.2 merges the code bases of all the other non-Premiere TiVo boxes (Virgin Media TiVo and the like).


From what I have heard they weren't fully merged in 14.9.x. Thus, the reason they weren't released at the same time.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

rainwater said:


> From what I have heard they weren't fully merged in 14.9.x. Thus, the reason they weren't released at the same time.


How do you'll know that we are fully merged with Virgin Media now? Was there something posted from TiVo or some analysis done elsewhere that I may have missed?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

crxssi said:


> It installs and runs fine on the Xoom, but not from the Android Market, since they filtered out/rejected Honeycomb 10" tablets. So the app will not appear at all.


Weird- it installed just fine on my xoom from the market. Works great, only the remote graphics have issues in layout.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Gary-B said:


> Hit zoom while in the Mini Guide will make it go away:up:


Zoom works thanks, That Mini Guide during Playback still bugs me that it defaults to the first channel.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

I've been seeing the spontaneous reboots the last couple of months but just now got online with Tivo support's chat tool. I explained the reboot issue and asked for my TSN to be put on the priority list and the gal I was chatting with took care of it. Hopefully within a few days I can see if the new software helps get rid of the random reboots.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

htbyron said:


> On my Droid (1) phone and Xoom tablet, the app installs but won't find either of my tivos when connected to my home network. So you are not mising much I am going back to the Tivo Commander app. (Oh, and the troubleshooting page linked from the app is 404 not found!)


+1

I haven't had a chance to trouble shoot yet. It did the same thing on my Android 2.3 phone and my Android 2.1 Pandigital tablet.


----------



## pauldburton (Jan 8, 2012)

Seem to have a few issues:
1) no way to filter on guide. Used to be able to get just HD items listed (etc) but don't see that option anymore. 
2) zoom button shows that it cycles through full, panel and zoom... But the image on screen (16:9 wide, 1080) doesn't change. 

Other than that the whole I/f seems pretty slick and responsive. Would have been nice to know this was coming... Thought my daughter had managed to screw up the settings at first.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

pauldburton said:


> Seem to have a few issues:
> 1) no way to filter on guide. Used to be able to get just HD items listed (etc) but don't see that option anymore.
> 2) zoom button shows that it cycles through full, panel and zoom... But the image on screen (16:9 wide, 1080) doesn't change.
> 
> Other than that the whole I/f seems pretty slick and responsive. Would have been nice to know this was coming... Thought my daughter had managed to screw up the settings at first.


The zoom button will only work when viewing SD content on an HD set.( it should also work when viewing HD content on an SD set, but not SD.). It still works the same way here as it has been for years.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

For those that requested to be on the priority update list, here is the latest folks..Looks like all requests to TivoMargret that were sent before 4:30pm PST yesterday are now complete. See link below.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/155860737275854848
Both boxes updating right now! TivoMargret Rocks!!


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

The priority request line is back open until NOON PST Monday. See twitter post from tivomargret below.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/156121605330829312


----------

